# Please Check Out My Artwork!



## cosmo2389 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to showcase some of the art that I have created over the years. While I could post up all of the pieces one by one, I think that it would be easier to just link to my deviantArt gallery.

Please let me know what you think. Any comments and/or faves directly on dA will be greatly appreciated, but otherwise, just give me your thoughts, comments, and/or critiques here and they will be greatly appreciated as well!!

My art pretty much runs the gamut, from Goodbye Kitty to Haruhi Suzumiya to Evangelion, I draw whatever I feel like!

Thanks for taking a look!! 

And here is the link to my gallery:
cosmo2389's Gallery


----------



## Crass (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice work, good start. But I like my yaoi material to be edgier and darker. But this is def uber kawaii!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol!!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 14, 2009)

They are cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I find your Goodbye Kitty a bit disturbing


----------



## Elritha (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice drawings. I find your SOS Brigade ones very cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loved the Michael Jackson one also.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks naglaro00 and Edhel!!!

Yeah, I have a cell phone charm of Goodbye Kitty that gets some really shocked looks... I don't know why but Goodbye Kitty (and Zombeh Kitty) are really interesting to me... DX

As for the SOS Brigade members, I am currently in the process of creating Kyon and Koizumi too, I can't forget the boys!! XD


----------

